# End game



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Goodbye hard water, I'm officially done for the season. Been another great year.time to look forward to spring thaw and open water.to all my cohorts be carfull on the weakening ice.with work picking up I just won't have the time for another outing.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh come on bob ,with the softer ice it won, t be as hard to cut through now, and a easier pull now with no snow. I may get out a few more times at wb I hope. And don, t get to busy at work for some shoreline fishing after dark this year .. Gotta get the boat ready after the thaw ..


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Put all the gear away yesterday.
Steelhead season starts in 5, 4, 3, ......


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

One more trip on Thursday to wb, gotta try one more time..


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I was out last night in the rain for my last shot. Ice was still thick but starting to honeycomb. I laid everything out to dry last night after i got home, but still gonna need a day out in the sun before i store it for the summer.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm looking at a trip or two to the Ohio river and then hopefully ice out crappie and eye's, I've got 3 weeks of vacation time left Jerry, I plan on using it wisely......here fishy fishy.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

You have to get a hold of DOBOY and see what's happening at the river bob , I, ll be at wb Thursday pm.. Will let u know if I do any good..


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

This was yellow creek today about 1/2 mile from the Ohio river, just above the new Cumberland dam. The river looks about the same but with less ice.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> This was yellow creek today about 1/2 mile from the Ohio river, just above the new Cumberland dam. The river looks about the same but with less ice.


I suppose those people with the trailers are used to that. Or do they move them once winter starts to set in? A few of them look like they couldn't be moved. If not, definite bummer for those people.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> I suppose those people with the trailers are used to that. Or do they move them once winter starts to set in? A few of them look like they couldn't be moved. If not, definite bummer for those people.


If you're talking about the campground across the creek, most are still there. A lot of them leave their docks in as well. Some survive, some don't. Most of the campers/trailers/shacks are pieced together out of whatever the owners can get a hold of. Flooding for them is pretty much a yearly thing.


----------



## grizzly-tank (Jul 12, 2012)

Im not giving up the ship yet. Nights are still cold and the ice still holds me, so far....


----------

